# Milan: Leo in discussione. No al ruolo di allenatore.



## admin (29 Aprile 2019)

Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 30 aprile 2019, il Milan ha confermato Gattuso per mancanza di alternative. Giunti non preso in considerazione. Ci sarebbe stato Leonardo, che magari un giorno farà l'allenatore, ma che non se l'è sentita di tornare all'antico. Con un flop, si sarebbe giocato il posto da DT. Ruolo che comunque verrà messo in discussione da Elliott, se non dovesse arrivare la Champions. Leonardo potrebbe pagare per gli investimenti estivi che non hanno reso: Higuain, Castillejo e Laxalt.

*La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: tanti acquisti flop in estate (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-quan...e-vt75852.html ) chi gestisce l'area sportiva verrà valutato di conseguenza, al termine della stagione.


**Anche Il Corriere dello Sport conferma: Gattuso non è il solo ad ad avere il dito puntato contro. Elliott pensa anche a possibili cambiamenti a livello dirigenziale.*


----------



## sette (29 Aprile 2019)

1) Allora a me si acutizza l'ulcera ogni volta che sento sta fregnaccia di Leo che torna ad allenare: ma si può sapere quando mai è successo che un dirigente abbia messo via la cravatta per rimettersi la tuta?

2) Se non è CL paga Leonardo anche se oggi stesso il presidente ha ribadito che la CL non era nei piani?

3) Higuain è del Milan? Da Laxalt e Castellitto cosa ci si aspettava precisamente? Che salissero sul podio del pallone d'oro con Modric?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Aprile 2019)

Leo deve rimanere


----------



## zamp2010 (29 Aprile 2019)

Leo e l'unico che si salva.....ma ci rendiamo conto a cosa parliamo?


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Aprile 2019)

Si sì ok


----------



## Moffus98 (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 30 aprile 2019, il Milan ha confermato Gattuso per mancanza di alternative. Giunti non preso in considerazione. Ci sarebbe stato Leonardo, che magari un giorno farà l'allenatore, ma che non se l'è sentita di tornare all'antico. Con un flop, si sarebbe giocato il posto da DT. Ruolo che comunque verrà messo in discussione da Elliott, se non dovesse arrivare la Champions. Leonardo potrebbe pagare per gli investimenti estivi che non hanno reso: Higuain, Castillejo e Laxalt.



Cioè, Gattuso viene riconfermato e Leo rischia il posto? Ma Elliott cos'ha in testa?


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Aprile 2019)

berlusc.. ehm elliott sta agendo alla perfezione. i buoni licaccia e gli scarsi li tiene.

tipo il presidente della longobarda....


----------



## Igniorante (30 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> berlusc.. ehm elliott sta agendo alla perfezione. i buoni licaccia e gli scarsi li tiene.
> 
> tipo il presidente della longobarda....



Più o meno il livello è quello. 
Ma almeno l'allenatore era molto più simpatico del nostro.


----------



## MissRossonera (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 30 aprile 2019, il Milan ha confermato Gattuso per mancanza di alternative. Giunti non preso in considerazione. Ci sarebbe stato Leonardo, che magari un giorno farà l'allenatore, ma che non se l'è sentita di tornare all'antico. Con un flop, si sarebbe giocato il posto da DT. Ruolo che comunque verrà messo in discussione da Elliott, se non dovesse arrivare la Champions. Leonardo potrebbe pagare per gli investimenti estivi che non hanno reso: Higuain, Castillejo e Laxalt.



Il mondo va al contrario,boh!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 30 aprile 2019, il Milan ha confermato Gattuso per mancanza di alternative. Giunti non preso in considerazione. Ci sarebbe stato Leonardo, che magari un giorno farà l'allenatore, ma che non se l'è sentita di tornare all'antico. Con un flop, si sarebbe giocato il posto da DT. Ruolo che comunque verrà messo in discussione da Elliott, se non dovesse arrivare la Champions. Leonardo potrebbe pagare per gli investimenti estivi che non hanno reso: Higuain, Castillejo e Laxalt.


Ma per cortesia, Leonardo è l’unico con un minimo di ambizione. Anche lo stesso Maldini grande delusione fino a questo momento, reo di aver difeso a spada tratta un incompetente che ha portato alla deriva il Milan con grazie alla sua demenza a tutti i livelli: tattico, tecnico, comunicativo e a livello di quoziente intellettivo. In una cosa è bravo Gattuso: a fare il ruffiano con i suoi amichetti e con i tifosi, ma la realtà è che si è dimostrato un ipocrita, un piccolo uomo attaccato al vil denaro. 
Tornando a Leonardo il suo operato è giudicabile dalla qualità dei suoi acquisti a gennaio: Paquetà e Piatek. Acquisti effettuati attraverso disinvestimento di Elliott che grazie al mancato riscatto di Higuain ha sostanzialmente risparmiato tra ingaggio e cartellino.
Castillejo, che quando è stato impiegato a destra ha dimostrato di essere il miglior esterno in rosa al momento, è stato acquistato per liberarsi di Bacca che rifiutava qualsiasi altra destinazione. L’unico vero flop al momento è Laxalt. 
Vorrei vedere Leonardo operare con un budget vero, senza districarsi soltanto a vendere per poter acquistare. Vedremo questa estate, al momento chi deve investire è Elliott ed è Elliott che deve essere principalmente essere messo sotto esame. Perché di chiacchiere al momento ne hanno fatte molti, di fatti se ne sono visti pochi.


----------



## Casnop (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 30 aprile 2019, il Milan ha confermato Gattuso per mancanza di alternative. Giunti non preso in considerazione. Ci sarebbe stato Leonardo, che magari un giorno farà l'allenatore, ma che non se l'è sentita di tornare all'antico. Con un flop, si sarebbe giocato il posto da DT. Ruolo che comunque verrà messo in discussione da Elliott, se non dovesse arrivare la Champions. Leonardo potrebbe pagare per gli investimenti estivi che non hanno reso: Higuain, Castillejo e Laxalt.


Scaroni ha detto, appena ieri, che la Champions League sarebbe una grande opportunità, e che il suo mancato raggiungimento rallenterebbe il processo di crescita economica del club, ma che esso di massima non era contemplato come obiettivo stagionale, e che il budget previsto per la stagione successiva è indipendente dagli eventuali proventi derivanti dalla partecipazione alla massima competizione continentale. Come si concilii questo con il contenuto di questo articolo, su un Leonardo a rischio addirittura di licenziamento per il caso di mancato quarto posto, è un mistero che lasciamo volentieri risolvere al bravo redattore.


----------



## Pitermilanista (30 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Scaroni ha detto, appena ieri, che la Champions League sarebbe una grande opportunità, e che il suo mancato raggiungimento rallenterebbe il processo di crescita economica del club, ma che esso di massima non era contemplato come obiettivo stagionale, e che il budget previsto per la stagione successiva è indipendente dagli eventuali proventi derivanti dalla partecipazione alla massima competizione continentale. Come si concilii questo con il contenuto di questo articolo, su un Leonardo a rischio addirittura di licenziamento per il caso di mancato quarto posto, è un mistero che lasciamo volentieri risolvere al bravo redattore.



Dovremmo quindi dar peso alle parole di Scaroni, aka il ventriloquo di Galliani, aka il ventriloquo di Belluccone? Sono quindici anni che questa gente ci prende in giro con trovate e arzigogoli sempre più astrusi e grotteschi, utilizzando il club prima come bancomat, poi come lavatrice/asciugatrice di soldi sporchi, di nuovo come bancomat, a breve di nuovo come lavatrice per il secondo lavaggio. Dovremmo continuare a prenderli sul serio? D'accordo che siamo masochisti di natura, però...

Per rispondere alla tua domanda finale, in ogni caso, l'allontanamento di Leo si sposerebbe perfettamente col "progetto" originale di questa gente, ovvero vivacchiare senza competere e terminare ogni anno a meno 80 in bilancio grazie a fantasiose voci in bilancio riguardanti commissioni, pagamenti a maestranze e a terzi (non credo debba spiegarti il meccanismo adoperato da quella gente). Leo mi pare il tipo che voglia competere, invece. Perché è stato assunto, mi dirai. Semplice, chi c'era sul mercato per accontentare e illudere la piazza, fare da foglia di fico, e con un background teoricamente non riconducibile alla cerchia del Belluccone, viste le passate divergenze?
Mi aspetto assolutamente che Leo lasci o venga licenziato prima di agosto, e siano maledetti, c'ero cascato di nuovo, vagheggiando di Everton, Malcom e sciocchezze simili...


----------



## sunburn (30 Aprile 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> 1) Allora a me si acutizza l'ulcera ogni volta che sento sta fregnaccia di Leo che torna ad allenare: ma si può sapere quando mai è successo che un dirigente abbia messo via la cravatta per rimettersi la tuta?


È successo nel 2017. Dopo il psg, Leonardo è andato ad allenare la squadra turca.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Aprile 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> 1) Allora a me si acutizza l'ulcera ogni volta che sento sta fregnaccia di Leo che torna ad allenare: ma si può sapere quando mai è successo che un dirigente abbia messo via la cravatta per rimettersi la tuta?
> 
> 2) Se non è CL paga Leonardo anche se oggi stesso il presidente ha ribadito che la CL non era nei piani?
> 
> 3) Higuain è del Milan? Da Laxalt e Castellitto cosa ci si aspettava precisamente? Che salissero sul podio del pallone d'oro con Modric?



4) Con nemmeno 70 milioni ha portato Paquetà (anticipando mezza europa) e Piatek che se li vendessimo oggi probabilmente ne ricaveremmo già 110-120..


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Aprile 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Dovremmo quindi dar peso alle parole di Scaroni, aka il ventriloquo di Galliani, aka il ventriloquo di Belluccone? Sono quindici anni che questa gente ci prende in giro con trovate e arzigogoli sempre più astrusi e grotteschi, utilizzando il club prima come bancomat, poi come lavatrice/asciugatrice di soldi sporchi, di nuovo come bancomat, a breve di nuovo come lavatrice per il secondo lavaggio. Dovremmo continuare a prenderli sul serio? D'accordo che siamo masochisti di natura, però...
> 
> Per rispondere alla tua domanda finale, in ogni caso, l'allontanamento di Leo si sposerebbe perfettamente col "progetto" originale di questa gente, ovvero vivacchiare senza competere e terminare ogni anno a meno 80 in bilancio grazie a fantasiose voci in bilancio riguardanti commissioni, pagamenti a maestranze e a terzi (non credo debba spiegarti il meccanismo adoperato da quella gente). Leo mi pare il tipo che voglia competere, invece. *Perché è stato assunto, mi dirai. Semplice, chi c'era sul mercato per accontentare e illudere la piazza, fare da foglia di fico, e con un background teoricamente non riconducibile alla cerchia del Belluccone, viste le passate divergenze?*
> Mi aspetto assolutamente che Leo lasci o venga licenziato prima di agosto, e siano maledetti, c'ero cascato di nuovo, vagheggiando di Everton, Malcom e sciocchezze simili...



ahia ahia più passano i giorni e più ho paura che le tue certezze ed i miei sospetti siano fondati.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2019)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: tanti acquisti flop in estate (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-quanti-acquisti-flop-il-bilancio-piange-vt75852.html ) chi gestisce l'area sportiva verrà valutato di conseguenza, al termine della stagione. *


----------



## sunburn (30 Aprile 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Per rispondere alla tua domanda finale, in ogni caso, l'allontanamento di Leo si sposerebbe perfettamente col "progetto" originale di questa gente, ovvero vivacchiare senza competere e terminare ogni anno a meno 80 in bilancio grazie a fantasiose voci in bilancio riguardanti commissioni, pagamenti a maestranze e a terzi (non credo debba spiegarti il meccanismo adoperato da quella gente). Leo mi pare il tipo che voglia competere, invece. Perché è stato assunto, mi dirai. Semplice, chi c'era sul mercato per accontentare e illudere la piazza, fare da foglia di fico, e con un background teoricamente non riconducibile alla cerchia del Belluccone, viste le passate divergenze?
> Mi aspetto assolutamente che Leo lasci o venga licenziato prima di agosto, e siano maledetti, c'ero cascato di nuovo, vagheggiando di Everton, Malcom e sciocchezze simili...


Prima di noi, Leonardo ha avuto una sola esperienza come dirigente con poteri decisionali e ha toppato, nonostante fosse in una delle società più ricche d'Europa. Per cinque anni non ha trovato un lavoro come dirigente. Fino a dicembre scorso non aveva neanche il patentino da DS.
Curriculum alla mano, se venisse cacciato per prendere qualcuno con un curriculum di alto profilo, io non avrei nulla da dire.

PS: ormai Berlusconi è fuori dal Milan, non vivere con quest'ossessione.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Aprile 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> 1) Allora a me si acutizza l'ulcera ogni volta che sento sta fregnaccia di Leo che torna ad allenare: ma si può sapere quando mai è successo che un dirigente abbia messo via la cravatta per rimettersi la tuta?
> 
> 2) Se non è CL paga Leonardo anche se oggi stesso il presidente ha ribadito che la CL non era nei piani?
> 
> 3) Higuain è del Milan? Da Laxalt e Castellitto cosa ci si aspettava precisamente? Che salissero sul podio del pallone d'oro con Modric?



Zoff alla lazio un anno, a campionato in corso, passò da presidente ad allenatore .


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: tanti acquisti flop in estate (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-quanti-acquisti-flop-il-bilancio-piange-vt75852.html ) chi gestisce l'area sportiva verrà valutato di conseguenza, al termine della stagione. *



*Anche Il Corriere dello Sport conferma: Gattuso non è il solo ad ad avere il dito puntato contro. Elliott pensa anche a possibili cambiamenti a livello dirigenziale. *


----------



## Denny14 (30 Aprile 2019)

Vi ricordo che Leonardo ha avuto soltanto 20 giorni per fare un mercato quantomeno decente per provare a tappare qualche buco che avevamo ed abbiamo tuttora in rosa. Tralasciando piatek e Paqueta, non mi sembra che sia andato a caccia di scarponi nonostante i pochi giorni a disposizione. Un dirigente che ti libera di bonucci e lo scambia col difensore di miglior talento per età e prestazioni, riesce a portarti l'allora più forte attaccante del campionato e ti prende uno dei migliori giocatori del mondiale (laxalt...) non mi sembra che abbia fatto poco. Parlando poi di castillejo abbiamo potuto constatare che in realtà è molto meglio di suso, più grintoso e più determinato per lo meno. Poi ovviamente ci sta la sfortuna che alcuni di questi acquisti non hanno reso come ci si aspetterebbe da campioni come higuain, caldara che non ha giocato praticamente mai causa infortunio. Vorrei vedere e valutare tutta l'attuale dirigenza con un anno ben programmato prima di bocciarla su tutta la linea, vorrei vedere un allenatore scelto da loro al lavoro con giocatori acquistati in sintonia tra direttore sportivo e allenatore, poi tratto le mie conclusioni.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 30 aprile 2019, il Milan ha confermato Gattuso per mancanza di alternative. Giunti non preso in considerazione. Ci sarebbe stato Leonardo, che magari un giorno farà l'allenatore, ma che non se l'è sentita di tornare all'antico. Con un flop, si sarebbe giocato il posto da DT. Ruolo che comunque verrà messo in discussione da Elliott, se non dovesse arrivare la Champions. Leonardo potrebbe pagare per gli investimenti estivi che non hanno reso: Higuain, Castillejo e Laxalt.
> 
> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: tanti acquisti flop in estate (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-quan...e-vt75852.html ) chi gestisce l'area sportiva verrà valutato di conseguenza, al termine della stagione.
> 
> ...



.


----------

